# Setteling Into 1 SlingShot



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Eventually when all of the possibilities come down to one excellent slingshot that fits your hand, style, purpose, beauty, will you settel for having one and only one for all your shooting?

For me it is an eventual possibility that there will only be one slingshot that I will end up with so that I can finally become a better shooter. I don't know yet just what that is but it must be one that reduces all of the variables down to about 0 or even a negative 0 which mean 100 percent hits. I believe it is possible for someone out there in slingshot land to achieve this, 100 percent hits 100 percent of the time. I just believe it to be a real possibility.

I hope and I believe there is just that kind of slingshot out there waiting to be discovered.

What think you, and will you end up with just one slingshot?


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

I think that i will end up with just one slingshot, yes..

I will have my collection eventually, but still, i'll shoot only 1 slingshot most of the time..

And if ur asking me.. its not the slingshot, its the shooter who shoots it








.. but u have to find the most comfortable slingshot for ur needs, and thats all..


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope so also, but I don't know! You know that bows have been tweaked so they are extremely expensive and out of reach of a lot of people. One of the great truths that you have brought to the sport is that you need not be rich to enjoy it and become good at it. But everybody must have dreams to become better. Thanks for just being you Darrell! -- Tex


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I like the idea of having one slingshot that you can always count on but I also like having my small collection and trying new things.
And how (aside from 100% accuracy) do you know for sure you've found "the one"? I've thought that a couple of times already and each time there is another slingshot that comes along with which I shoot better. I've given up on actively searching for the perfect slingshot. I'll know I have it when I never find another one that tops it.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

For me I will always have two one for back up if you like









ATM I've found two that fit me quite well a PFS and seal sniper style slingshot,I can use both reasonably well and it's my hope that after a few years shooting with these two I'll get proficient enough to at least hit what I'm shooting at 99.9%???? of the time.......its early days though as only 4 months under my belt







but I'll get there









But I'm not sure if ever I could choose between the PFS and seal sniper slingshots both are becoming part of me


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

dgui said:


> Eventually when all of the possibilities come down to one excellent slingshot that fits your hand, style, purpose, beauty, will you settel for having one and only one for all your shooting?
> 
> For me it is an eventual possibility that there will only be one slingshot that I will end up with so that I can finally become a better shooter. I don't know yet just what that is but it must be one that reduces all of the variables down to about 0 or even a negative 0 which mean 100 percent hits. I believe it is possible for someone out there in slingshot land to achieve this, 100 percent hits 100 percent of the time. I just believe it to be a real possibility.
> 
> ...


I can't imagine you becoming a "better" shooter, and I could never just use one slingshot. I mean, seriously, is doing the Winchester whatever trick shot not good enough for you?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I also think it is important to shoot with only one slingshot (as hard as that might be). Shoot long enough with any slingshot and you are bound to become very accurate with it.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

my eps its just a fantastic accurate shooter and comfortable to hold


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

mckee said:


> my eps its just a fantastic accurate shooter and comfortable to hold


Mine as well.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I re-started shooting few months ago after many years I haven't and I'm not skilled enough to tell what, but I feel if I find a slingshot that fits me perfectly and I like it at the same time I may achieve the best results in shooting and enjoyment. Using the same catty might get boring because, as someone said, it's nice changing and trying new ones in order to improve and having lovable objects. Definitely I like the idea to have one catty only and become one with it.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

That is an interesting and thought provoking question with a simple answer and a long explanation; 
The short of it is "Yes" I could easily settle into just one slingshot and I do have one that I shoot more than the others. 
The longer explanation: I build my own shooters to suit my perticular shooting style they are all different in many ways but they all maintain a few things in common; the ability to "choke" up on the forks and easily find the same position everytime even in the dark and I do this by carving the index and thumb grooves in a non symetrical and ergonomic way, an other thing would be the OTT banding system, I like this for my style of shooting (And I have tried most all of the different styles of band set-ups) , lastly I always make the handle to fork angle so that it is easy on the wrist for my side canted, instinct style of shooting.
I collect other maker's frames for the beauty of the art of woodworking but it would be a stretch for anyone to make a frame to match the things that I need that actually fits my hand.

One note on accuracy: I read people's post stating that one slingshot is more accurate than others...That is not likely, what is likely is that the frame gets held in a slightly different position after each shot causing a slight inaccuracy, especially over 20meters. A sling shot, bow, or rifle has to be held consistanly to achieve consistant accuracy, which is why people find the pure ergo frames to be more accurate.


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

Out of the five slingshots I have, I only use one, but I'd love to have another 2 or 3 identical to that one. (For backup and different ammo sizes.)


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, it seems to me we like shooting with one even though we've more and especially copies of the flavoured one. I agrre with Hit and Run, I have two identical that take usually.....


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

I think that I will eventually settle into primarily using one slingshot despite my growing collection. Due to limited time and the limitation of only having 2 hands I realize that I will not be able to shoot all of my slingshots therefore eventually I will find the one that most fits me and I will be shooting with it the most despite my collection which is there for me to admire.

Raymond


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Very interesting question; I think the use of one shooter will make you more consistant, then there are the ergonomics of grip, and consistant ammo and bands. Personally though, I think it's all in the bands, and the man (or woman).


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> I also think it is important to shoot with only one slingshot (as hard as that might be). Shoot long enough with any slingshot and you are bound to become very accurate with it.


I totally agree with NaturalFork on that point. However I think for ME I will end up with 3 that I shoot all the time. Why 3? I shoot / hold my slingshots in 3 different styles.

1. I like the _*HAMMER*_ grip best as it keeps the wrist in a natural _*NEUTRAL*_ position. As a _*YMCA PERSONAL TRAINER *_I emphasize to my clients to keep their wrist in a neutral position when ever possible. The problem is that with the normally high forks on all of MY hammer Grip slingshots it is difficult to maintain that position. *For now* MY go to hammer grip slingshot is _*"Silvia" *_ My _*VICTOR 20*_ reproduction. I say "_*for now*_" because *FLIPPINOUT SLINGSHOTS* is crafting ME a pistol grip, low fork, what I keep calling MY _*VICTOR*_ _*XV. *_ I have _*NO DOUBT*_ that this will be MY MOST shot. *(UNLESS Nathan makes it TOO FLIPPIN SEXY to shoot like He is prone to do!) *

2. I also hold / shoot my slingshot with a _*Thumb & Finger "GRIP*_" like so many here do and for that I HAVE MY slingshot _*NOW! *_I shoot it_* MOST*_ and am improving every day. It is one of _*FLIPPINOUT SLINGSHOTS **VALUE PRICED*_ Multiplex done in _*TTF*_ specially for Me. _*I LOVE this shooter.*_

3. Last I shoot FINGER & THUMB _*supported *_like you shoot a WHAM-O Sportsman. For that I have a TTF, WHAM-O-esque WHAM-O forks with a_* Flippinout Signature Palm Swell*_ style handle!

So I guess that NO I won't settle into just one but 3.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Seriously, why would a person really want to use only one slingshot?
For example, I have a bunch of rifles, shotguns and pistols, and each has it's place in my heart and is special for it's useage. My .308 Sniper rifle is perfect when I need decent power and a precision shot on a target out to 1000 yards... my tricked out Ruger 10/22 is great when I just want to drive tacks at 50 yards and not spend a bunch doing it.... my 10/22 with the mini tac package (4X tactical scope, 900 lumen fore end light, folding stock, integral laser, chopped accuracized barrel with fixed silencer) is my go to "night gun" for varmints... my 1/100 Winchester '73 repro, for when I feel all nostalgic... various other rifles, just because...
12 gauge Winchester defender shotgun for in house defence... various shotguns for different needs whether hunting quail or shooting geese... pistols for defence, engraved Texas Ranger pistols, pistols for precision target shooting and pistols for backup use.

To me slingshots are sort of like that. Different slingshots can have different uses and are for different moods... whether it's nostalgia, precision shooting, wingshooting or just general use and carry... each has it's place.


----------



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

I know a couple of international class target archers who tune their bows very precisely and work carefully on their form BUT they're constantly trying out new limbs for speed and stability (always a trade off) and then there's new string materials and then new arrow technology.....
Slingshots, thank the lord, don't (yet?) have carbon fibre sights and stabiliser / weight systems to spend a fortune on but surely anyone looking at (say) Bill Hay's Pocket Predator series must wonder whether that frame, or perhaps a Flippinout custom model, might not be just a little more stable in the hand than the one they're currently using and so give that little bit more consistency and accuracy. And we haven't started yet on new band materials, ways of tying and rigging bands....
I think the original question is misleading: NOBODY is 100% accurate 100% of the time. Shooting anything depends on consistent form from the shooter coupled with a weapon that sits in the hand the same way every time (which is why target pistol shooters spend large amounts on grips which adjust every way imaginable) and which deliver the same amount of power every shot. Anyone pushing their limits will constantly strive to perfect their shooting form and will always be on the lookout for the frame that fits better in their hand and bands that deliver more consistent power. And, hopefully, makers and shooters will continue to come up with good ideas as to what might constitute a better frame or better rig.
As for those of us who just enjoy shooting to a reasonable (but, perhaps, not really that good) level: some of us will always be tempted to think that we can buy our way out of careful practice and improvement of form by acquiring this or that new piece of kit and we'll keep on falling for it even though, in our heart of hearts, we know we're wrong.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

"Seriously, why would a person really want to use only slingshot?"

DGUI said in his post, Bill, that he thought there was the possibility it would lead to greater consistency, which might lead to greater accuracy.

At least that's what I got from his question. I think others may have understood the same.

In fact, MJ, after reading this post, has just said he's going try this very idea for a month.

Nothing wrong with that, right?

WD40


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

WD, I'm going for it. We shall see if there will be results worthy of posting.

One month with MJ using only one slingshot.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

wd40 said:


> "Seriously, why would a person really want to use only slingshot?"
> 
> DGUI said in his post, Bill, that he thought there was the possibility it would lead to greater consistency, which might lead to greater accuracy.
> 
> ...


No, there's several things wrong with that.... off the top of my head:
First, if you enjoy shooting a variety of slingshots you're limiting part of the joy you have for the sport... treat it like a job and you will lose some of your enthusiasm for the whole endeavor.
Second, there's a logic flaw involved.... if you shoot a single slingshot for a whole month and you get better with that slingshot, you don't know if it was because of intense training and singular familiarity or if you would have been better anyway shooting a variety of slingshots but dedicating yourself to a more stringent training regimen.
Third, development and evolution... by limiting yourself to shooting with one frame, you will not be able to shoot something else that may actually be better suited to you... or that you might just _like_ better. No need to modify a design as you're stuck with the one... making yourself bend and contort to the frame and it's eccentricities instead of making the frame fit you.

Just a few things there... of course there's many more.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

NO WAY IN THE WORLD ONLY ONE FOR ME!!! I WOULD SUFFER SEVERE WITHDRAWAL SYMPTOMS-JEEZ!!!!! Flatband


----------



## Scouter (Jul 18, 2011)

I have been shooting competitively my whole life, Rifles, Pistols, shotguns and Archery... In all those fields I have found the best shooters shoot one weapon only. Even the military issues you a weapon(s) that stays with you, because no two weapons shoot the same. That being said I have no interest in shooting competitively any longer, for me it's all about fun. Cans and plastic bottles are my targets of choice now and since I love shooting different slingshots/bows/rifles I can have my cake and eat it too!
Next time you're at the range look around, I bet the guy having the most fun isn't the best shot!


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

All very good arguments, Bill. Very good.

And, hey, I'm about as far away from Mensa as the east is from the west. So I'll defer to your good logic and sound reasoning on this one.

However, for what it's worth, I still would be interested to see if those that shoot only one frame for a month note any improvement.

At first blush, it would seem that they would. But as you say, any improvement may be due to other factors. So the results won't really be very telling in that regard.

Still, I wish all my fine cohorts the very best in their experimentation.

Hey, just kidding about all that. Let's cut the bull crap. You don't need to argue with me point by point.

Bottom line: We are all grown men, playing with toys, okay?

Don't take it so seriously, my friend.

WD40


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

This is a "no-win" discussion. I have been shooting the EPS for almost a year, and I still find ways to increase accuracy. So I agree with Bill, that it takes a good amount of time to truly evaluate a frame in relation to the shooter for long term comittment(SP?). Personally, a goal for me is to be able to shoot a wide variety of frames and be accurate with them. Scouter makes a good point in his last sentence too. Alot of the fun for me is just watching the ammo in flight, no matter what type of frame.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> "Seriously, why would a person really want to use only slingshot?"
> 
> DGUI said in his post, Bill, that he thought there was the possibility it would lead to greater consistency, which might lead to greater accuracy.
> 
> ...


No, there's several things wrong with that.... off the top of my head:
First, if you enjoy shooting a variety of slingshots you're limiting part of the joy you have for the sport... treat it like a job and you will lose some of your enthusiasm for the whole endeavor.
Second, there's a logic flaw involved.... if you shoot a single slingshot for a whole month and you get better with that slingshot, you don't know if it was because of intense training and singular familiarity or if you would have been better anyway shooting a variety of slingshots but dedicating yourself to a more stringent training regimen.
Third, development and evolution... by limiting yourself to shooting with one frame, you will not be able to shoot something else that may actually be better suited to you... or that you might just _like_ better. No need to modify a design as you're stuck with the one... making yourself bend and contort to the frame and it's eccentricities instead of making the frame fit you.

Just a few things there... of course there's many more.
[/quote]
That's why I'm only doing it for a month, not forever.
I love getting different frames and trying everything out but realisticly there are three slingshots that shoot better for me than everything else: SEAL Hunter, BunnyBuster Hammermil and my Dankung. Of those three I'm curious if I can really become proficient with the Dankung or if I'm going to shoot it about the same as I do now after a month. Shooting one very neat little slingshot doesn't feel like "a job" to me since I'll still be shooting every day (the important thing







) and all of my other slingshots will still be here when I'm done.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

This really is very interesting; I remember shooting with an air-rifle as a boy, I was a better shot than my brothers, but it certainly wasn't training (I was only young) But, there is a lot to be said for shooting just one frame and band set, you can truly learn all there is to know about one set-up. So I think the answer is ... do what gives you the desired results. Some frames and bands are good for wing shooting, others good for high power distance shots, others still for targetting ... but some people can't shoot for S*** ! so should just stick to one...


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Oh! And of course, shooting one set, might get you into a funk.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Whipcrack, I will put it to the test and try to do it all with just one set of bands and one slingshot with one pouch, shooting coins, cans, and every other target I can manage and if successful I will post and if failure should occur I will post that as well. In my opinion one slingshot should do it all without a compormise in any area because you control the power by the pull. Now todays shooting took good care of blowing the bottom of a can of shave cream thoush it was necessary to pull past the back of my head to get the impact for the shot, but, if it was only a soda can at 15 feet I would have only pulled 1/3 the distance and it was a coin toss only 1/2 pull is enough speed to get it there. But nothing I say is set in stone so I could be incorrect on this as far as the broad base of people and their shooting need on this forum and I can only say what works for me.


----------

